
Time, Clocks, and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System [pdf] - rs
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/time-clocks.pdf
======
tonyarkles
This is a fantastic paper. I've cited it in my thesis. It's one of those
fundamental concepts that seems pretty simple but has a lot of depth to it.
Highly recommended reading for anyone working distributed systems.

------
bluemetal
Oh wow, I used this as source material for some coursework in a distributed
systems class. Leslie Lamport has a couple of things named after him I think.

Logical clocks were my favourite take-away from this.

